# Possible LGD4033 quality issue



## Suckapunch (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been a member since 2011, just never posted, I don't think. Looking for some ideas or thoughts on some current research. I've researched with MK 2866 and LGD 4033 in the past with great results. This past February started researching again (new source) at .6 ML every day. A little over a week in my test subject came down with a bad sinus and respiratory infection that lasted two months with meds. So I cut the cycle short. Now it's June and I started testing again at .4 ML every day. Test subject came down with the same symptoms a week in, so i stopped the cycle again. Test subject is generally healthy with no sinus or respiratory problems in the past. Now I have a couple of bottles of this that I don't trust. Is there any place I can have my bottles sent, to have tested for viruses? I've contacted the company was told somebody would be in touch with me. That was a week ago and haven't heard from anybody. Still waiting to hear from them before I start naming the source.  I've  posted this else where but no help yet.


----------

